# Need to catch A FISH!!!



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Been kept from the water to long. What the bait of choice for crappie around centeral Ohio?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tube jigs, chartruse or white, 1/32oz. If not that, minnow under a bobber will work too.

Fish will be shallower in structure OR holding in deeper water nearby structure. 

Good luck.

Carl


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, how's it going? I always go with the minnow under a bobber when fishing shallow for them in spring. Although early this year, I caught 10 crappie from a private pond on 1/16 ounce crappie jig tipped with wax worm under a bobber. I haven't been to any lakes to see if they're up shallow, been sticking to the ponds!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

got a couple today before the storm on a 1/16oz yellow rooster tail


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It feels good doesnt it? The first ones set the tone.


----------

